

Apache vulnerability zero-day warning for mod-rewrite reverse-proxy - ck2
https://community.qualys.com/blogs/securitylabs/2011/11/23/apache-reverse-proxy-bypass-issue

======
ck2
Basically if you use rules like this in httpd.conf or .htaccess you are
vulnerable:

    
    
       RewriteRule ^(.*) http://www.example.com$1 [P]
    

(note the [P] )

